# REDHAWK PLANTATION in Hawkinsville, GA



## Toddmann (Sep 12, 2005)

If you are looking for a place to hunt hunt big hogs this is the place.  I was just there last night and saw several trophy size hogs.  Harris and Jane Goss are the new owners and provide a great hog hunting experience.  You well be well pleased with the facilities as well as the hospitality. WWW.REDHAWKPLANTATION.COM 478-783-1991.


----------



## Trizey (Sep 12, 2005)

The link provided did not take me to the website.


----------



## Harvester (Sep 12, 2005)

Trizey,  It took me right to it.  Now what do I choose? 
Home,  Auto,  Computers,  Debt,  Download,  Education,  Employement,  Gambling,  Gifts,  Internet,  Insurance,  Loans,  Realestate,  Television,  or Travel?  

I noticed something different there toddmann, but knew nothing about the new owners.  I live a few miles away


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 12, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> The link provided did not take me to the website.


http://www.redhawkplantation.net/


----------



## Trizey (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Phil, I figured it was .net


----------



## Toddmann (Sep 12, 2005)

*Yeah  .net*

Sorry bout that. It just recently changed hands earlier this year.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 12, 2005)

I thought tourist were the only ones who paid to hunt hogs?


----------



## hav2hunt (Sep 12, 2005)

Harris & Jane are the best. We stayed with them the weekend of the buckarama & had a great time.


----------



## Jriley (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't know the folks, but go to www.huntinfo.com and check out some of the reviews of Redhawk. I was considering it some years back until I saw that website. I've heard a lot of good and bad things about the place over the years and I don't know what to believe. Some of the people gave it really good reviews, but there are some pretty mean things said on that website.
Of course, I've found that everyone is really brave behind a keyboard. Anyone have any first hand experience there?


----------



## dslary (Sep 14, 2005)

*RedHawk*

I hunted there about 5 years ago.  The accommodations are A+ in my book.  Clean rooms and good food.  As for the hunting, I think that for the money, it leaves a bit to be desired.  There were 8 in my party and only one of us got a polt.  I don't recall that any of the other groups did any better either.  I did see a lot of hogs but they were at or just after dark 30 so you couldn't see to shoot.


----------



## J Ferguson (Sep 14, 2005)

What is the name of Mitch's new place??????



We have been going yo redhawk to quail hunt every year with one of our supliers and he told us he was going to high fence operation in oconee co. but was not sure this was in Feb. I dont care for the high fence deal at all but I did like his quail hunts cause he only realesed birds once or twice a year not everday before the hunt to me he had a good quail operation and I would quail hunt with him high fence or not but would not deer hunt with him in a high fence. But I do understad his thought on it as a buisness man and think he made a decison to beter his and his familys life and caint nobody say nuthing about a man tring to beter his self   (long as its leagal)..


----------

